# Sirius and MLB



## jappleboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone out there getting a hint about Sirius MLB play by play for 2011.:nono2:


----------



## innuss (Aug 9, 2009)

I sure hope so, we've been waiting a long time.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 1, 2005)

:nono: I seriously doubt we will get it until there is a new contract. I don't think it is fair, when the Best of Sirius includes all of the major sports and the Best of Xm doen't. I really don't care any more, I went ahead and got MLB at Bat on my I Phone. It really works great on it and I can hook it up to the car or home stereo aux for the sound. If I ever get another radio, I will get an XM sub and drop one of my Sirius subs.


----------



## STEELERSRULE (Apr 4, 2007)

Has there ever been an explanation as too "WHY?" MLB and Sirius/XM can't figure this out. Does MLB not want all those Sirius extra subs to have the ability too listen.

I know it just comes down to cash, with MLB probably wanting more for it to be on Best of XM package. But we Sirius subscribers sure do get screwed with it. I would happilly sub to Best of XM if that was part of it. Not until then though.


----------



## big daddy kool (Nov 16, 2007)

I am 1000% sure MLB is asking for the moon, treating the contract as only "being" with XM.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Well?


----------

